# Topics > Applications > AI in law >  Premonition Artificial Intelligence system, big data to find attorney, Premonition Analytics LLC, Orlando, Florida, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Premonition Analytics LLC

Inventor - Toby Unwin

----------


## Airicist

Premonition Touch Wall 2 0

Published on Aug 24, 2014




> Premonition Legal News Presentation and Third Party Data Integration.

----------


## Airicist

Press Release "How long does a lawsuit last?"

January 23, 2015

----------

